# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  نصوص قانون الأحوال الشخصية  الليبى

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية

تنفيذا لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية في دور انعقادها العادي الثالث لسنة 92 / 1393 و.ر الموافق 1983 ف والتي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والنقابات والاتحادات والروابط المهنية (مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي التاسع في الفترة من 8 إلي 13 جمادى الأولى 1393 من وفاة الرسول ـ الموافق من 11 إلي 16 فبراير 1984 ف. 

صيغ القانون الآتي 
الباب الأول
الزواج 


الفصل الأول

الخطبـــــــــــــــــــــة 
المادة الأولى (1)
أ‌) الخطبة طلب التزوج والوعد به . 
ب‌) يحق لكل من الخاطبين العدول عن الخطبة . 
ج) فإذا كان العدول لمقتضى فله أن يسترد ما أهداه للآخر عيناً أو قيمة يوم القبض مالم يكن هناك شرط أو عرف يقضى بغير ذلك . 
د) إذا سبب العدول عن الخطبة ضرراً تحمل المتسبب فيه التعويض عنه . 


الفصل الثاني

الأحكـــــــــام العامـــــــة 
تعريـــف الــــزواج 
المادة الثانية (2)
الزواج ميثاق شرعي يقوم على أسس من المودة والرحمة والسكينة تحل به العلاقة بين رجل وامرأة ليس أحدهما محرماً على الآخر . 

المادة الثالثة (3)
أ‌) يحق لكل من الزوجين أن يشترط في عقد النكاح ما يراه من الشروط التي لا تتنافي مع غايات الزواج ومقاصده . 
ب‌) لا يعتد بأي شرط إلا إذا نص عليه صراحة في عقد الزواج .


إجراءات إبرام العقد وإثباته 
المادة الرابعة (4)
تسرى في الأمور التنظيمية الخاصة بإبرام عقد الزواج القوانين واللوائح المتعلقة بذلك . 

المادة الخامسة (5)
يثبت الزواج بحجة رسمية أو بحكم من المحكمة. 

الأهلية 
المادة السادسة (6)
أ‌) يشترط في أهلية الزواج العقل والبلوغ. 
ب‌) تكمل أهلية الزواج ببلوغ سن العشرين. 
ج) للمحكمة أن تأذن بالزواج قبل بلوغ هذه السن لمصلحة أو ضرورة تقدرها بعد موافقة الولي 
د) يكتسب من تزوج وفق الفقرتين السابقتين أهلية التقاضي في كل ماله علاقة بالزواج وآثاره . 

المادة السابعة (7)
الولاية في الــــــــــــــزواج 
أ‌) الولى فى الزواج هو العصبة بنفسه على ترتيب الإرث. 
ب‌) يشترط أن يكون الولى عاقلا بالغاً. 
ج) إذا استوي وليان قي القرب فأيهما تولى الزواج بشروطه جاز. 
د) إذا غاب الولي الأقرب ورأت المحكمة أن في انتظار رأيه فوات مصلحة في الزواج انتقلت الولاية لمن يليه. 
هـ) المحكمة ولي من لا ولي له. 

المادة الثامنة (8)
أ‌) لا يجوز للولي أن يجبر الفتى أو الفتاة على الزواج رغم إرداتهما . 
ب‌) كما لا يجوز للولي أن يعضل المولى عليها من الزواج بمن ترضاه زوجاً لها. 
ج) إذا تنازع أولياء أمور الخاطبين على الزواج فلا يتم العقد إلا بعد صدور قرار من المحكمة المختصة . 

المادة التاسعة (9)
يشترط لصحة الزواج اجتماع رأى الولى والمولى عليه ، فإذا منع الولى صاحب الحق المولى عليه من الزواج بمن يرضاه لنفسه زوجاً ، كان للمولى عليه أن يرفع الأمر للمحكمة لتأذن بالزواج إذا تبين لها مناسبة ذلك . 

المادة العاشرة (10)
أ‌) لا يعقد زواج المجنون أو المعتوه إلا من وليه وبعد صدور إذن من المحكمة ، ولا تأذن المحكمة بالزواج إلا بعد توفر الشروط التالية : 
1ـ قبول الطرف الآخر التزوج منه بعد إطلاعه على حالة . 
2ـ كون مرضه لا ينتقل منه إلى نسله. 
3ـ كون زواجه فيه مصلحة له. 
ويتم التثبت من الشرطين الأخيرين بتقرير لجنة من ذوي الاختصاص. 
ب) لا يعقد زواج المحجور عليه لسفه إلا من وليه وبعد صدور إذن من المحكمة المختصة 

الفصل الثالث

أركان الـــــــــزواج وشروطــــــه 
المادة الحادية عشرة (11)
أ‌) ينعقد الزواج بإيجاب وقبول ممن هما أهل لذلك . 
ب‌) يكون الإيجاب والقبول في الزواج مشافهة بالألفاظ التي تفيد معناه لغة أو عرفاً بأية لغة. 
ج) وفي حالة العجز عن النطق تقوم مقامه الكتابة، فإن تعذرت فبالإشارة المفهمة . 
د) يشترط في الإيجاب والقبول: 
1ـ أن يكونا منجزين غير دالين على التأقيت ، فلا ينعقد زواج المتعة ولا الزواج المؤقت . 
2ـ موافقة القبول للإيجاب صراحة أو ضمناً.
3ـ اتحاد مجلس العقد بين الحاضرين بالمشافهة وحصول القبول فور الإيجاب.
4ـ سماع كل من العاقدين الحاضرين كلام الآخر ومعرفته أن المقصود به الزواج وان لم تفهم معاني الألفاظ. 

المادة الثانية عشر ة (12)
أ‌) يشترط لانعقاد الزواج ألا تكون المرأة محرمة على الرجل تحريماً مؤبداً أو مؤقتاً. 
ب‌) ألا تكون المرأة مشركة. 
ج) ألا يكون الزوج غير مسلم بالنسبة للمرأة المسلمة. 

المادة الثالثة عشرة. (13)
يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بزوجه أخرى بإذن تصدره المحكمة المختصة بعد التأكد من ظروفه الاجتماعية وقدرته المادية والصحية . 
كما يجوز للرجل المطلق الزواج بعد إثبات طلاقه من زوجته الأولى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة الرابعة عشرة (14)
يشترط لصحة عقد الزواج حضور شاهدين مسلمين بالغين عاقلين رجلين أو رجل وامرأتين فاهمين أن كلام المتعاقدين مقصود به الزواج . 

المادة الخامسة عشرة (15)
أ‌) الكفاءة حق خاص بالمرأة والولى . 
ب‌) الولى في الكفاءة : الابن ثم الجد الصحيح تم الأخ الشقيق دون سواهم . 
ج) تراعى الكفاءة بين الزوجين حين العقد ويرجع في تفسيرها إلى العرف . 
د) إذا ادعى الرجل الكفاءة أو اشترطت عليه في العقد ثم ظهر بعد ذلك أنه غير كفء كان لكل من الزوجة ووليها حق طلب الفسخ ما لم تحمل الزوجة أو تنقضى سنة بعد النكاح أو يسبق الرضا صراحة أو ضمناً ممن يطلب الفسخ . 
هـ) ليس للولي طلب الفسخ لنقصان المهر عن مهر المثل . 

الفصل الرابع

أنواع الزواج وآثاره
المادة السادسة عشرة (16)
الزواج صحيح أو فاسد .
أ‌) الزواج الصحيح ما توفرت شروطه وأركانه، وتترتب عليه جميع أحكامه وآثاره منذ انعقاده. 
ب‌) الزواج الفاسد ما اختل بعض شروطه وأركانه، ولا يترتب عليه أي أثر قبل الدخول، ويترتب عليه بعد الدخول ما يلي: 
1ـ الأقل من المهر المسمى ومهر المثل. 
2ـ النسب وحرمة المصاهرة. 
3ـ العدة. 
4ـ نفقة العدة مادامت المرأة جاهلة فساد العقد. 

الفصل الخامس

آثار الزواج 
المادة السابعة عشرة (17)
حقوق الزوجة على زوجها : 
يحق للزوجة على زوجها :
أ‌) النفقة وتوابعها في حدود يسر الزوج واستطاعته طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 
ب‌) عدم التعرض لأموالها الخاصة بها ، فلها أن تتصرف فيها كما تشاء . 
ج) عدم إلحاق ضرر بها ، مادياً كان أو معنوياً . 

المادة الثامنة عشرة (18)
حقوق الزوج على زوجته :
يحق للزوج على زوجته : 
أ‌) النفقة وتوابعها في حالة عسر الزوج ويسر الزوجة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون . 
ب‌) الاهتمام براحة الزوج واستقراره حسياً ومعنوياً . 
ج) الإشراف على بيت الزوجية وتنظيم شئونه والمحافظة عليه . 
د) حضانة أولادها منه والمحافظة عليهم وإرضاعهم إلا إذا كان هناك مانع صحي . 
ه) عدم إلحاق ضرر به مادياً كان أو معنوياً . 

المادة التاسعة عشرة (19)
المهـــــــــــــــــــــــر 
أ‌) المهر كل ما يبذله الزوج لزوجته من مال أو منفعة مشعر بالرغبة في الزواج . 
ب‌) كل ما صح التزامه شرعاً، صلح أن يكون مهراً . 
ج) المهر حق خالص للزوجة تتصرف فيه كما تشاء. 
د) يجوز تعجيل المهر أو تأجيل بعضه حين العقد. 
ه) يجب المهر بالعقد الصحيح ويتأكد كله بالدخول أو الوفاة. 
و) تستحق المطلقة قبل الدخول نصف مهرها فإن لم يسم لها مهر استحقت متعة لا تزيد على نصف مهر مثلها. 
ز) التأجيل في المهر ينصرف إلى حين البينونة أو الوفاة ما لم يكن هناك شرط أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك. 

المادة العشـــــــرون (20)
إذا اختلف الزوجان في مقدار المهر أصلاً أو قيمة، كان المعول عليه مادون بوثيقة النكاح فإذا لم يدون بها شيء تحاكما إلي عرف البلاد . 

المادة الحادية والعشرون (21)
الاختلاف على أثاث البيت 
إذا اختلف الزوجان على أثاث البيت وأدواته . 
ولا بينة لكل واحد منهما ، فما كان صالحاً للرجل أخذه الزوج بعد حلفه وما كان صالحاً للنساء أخذته الزوجة بعد حلفها . 
وما كان صالحاً لكل من الزوجين اقتسماه عيناً ، أو قيمة بعد حلفهما مالم يكن هناك شرط أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك . 

الفصل السادس

النفقــــــــــــــــــة 
أحكام عامــــة 
المادة الثانية والعشرون (22)
تشمل النفقة المسكن والطعام والكسوة والعلاج وكل مابه مقومات الحياة . 

المادة الثالثة والعشرون (23)
تجب نفقة الزوجة على زوجها الموسر من تاريخ العقد الصحيح، كما تلزم الزوجة الموسرة بالنفاق على زوجها وأولادها منه مدة إعسار الزوج، وتقدر النفقة بحسب حال الملزم بها وقت فرضها عسراً أو يسراً.

المادة الرابعة والعشرون (24)
يجوز طلب زيادة النفقة أو نقصانها لتغير حال المنفق أو أسعار البلد أو ظهور مالم يكن ظاهراً من حال الملزم بها. 

المادة الخامسة والعشرون (25)
يحق لكل من الزوجين أن يسكن معه في بيت الزوجية من تجب عليه نفقته شرعاً، ما لم يثبت الإيذاء من المشاركة في السكن بحكم من المحكمة المختصة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة السادسة والعشرون (26)
إذا تنازع الزوجان في النفقة ولا بينة لأحدهما ، وكان الزوج حاضراً والزوجة تسكن معه فالقول قوله بيمينه ، أما إذا كانت لا تسكن معه فالقول قولها بيمينها . 
فإن كان الزوج غائباً فالقول قوله بيمينه ما لم تكن قد رفعت دعواها بعدم الإنفاق أثناء غيبته فالقول قولها بيمينها. 

المادة السبعة والعشرون (27)
أ‌) يجوز للمحكمة أن تفرض نفقة مؤقتة لمن يستحقها شرعاً بناء على طلبه وذلك متى بان لها من مظاهر الحال أو من التحريات رجحان توافر شروط استحقاق النفقة وتقصير من تجب عليه في القيام بالإنفاق، ويصدر الأمر من المحكمة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها موطن مستحق النفقة أو من تجب عليه ويكون الأمر الصادر بفرض النفقة مشمولاً بالنفاذ المعجل. 
ب‌) يجرى تنفيذ الأمر بالطرق المقررة لتنفيذ أحكام النفقة. 
ج) لكل من ذوي الشأن أن يعترض على الأمر وذلك برفع دعوى بالطرق العادية أمام المحكمة الصادر منها الأمر وفي هذه الحالة ينتهي أثر الأمر بصدور الحكم. 
د) لا يستحق أي رسم على الطلب بفرض النفقة أو الأمر الصادر بفرضها أو إعلان هذا الأمر أو تنفيذه.

الباب الثاني 
الفرقة بين الزوجين


الفصل الأول 

الطـــــــلاق 
المادة الثامنة والعشرون (28)
الطلاق حل عقدة الزواج : 
وفي جميع الأحوال لايثبت الطلاق إلا بحكم من المحكمة المختصة ، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (الخامسة والثلاثين) من هذا القانون . 

الفصل الثاني

أحكام عامـــــــــــــــة 

المادة التاسعة والعشـــــرون (29)
الطلاق نوعان رجعي وبائن : 
أ‌) الطلاق الرجعي لا ينهى عقد الزواج إلا بانتهاء العدة . 
ب‌) الطلاق البائن ينهى عقد الزواج حين وقوعه . 

المادة الثلاثون (30)
كل طلاق يقع رجعياً إلا الطلاق المكمل للثلاث والطلاق قبل الدخول والطلاق على بدل وطلاق القاضي في غير الايلاء والهجر والظهار والإعسار بالنفقة والغيبة وما نص في هذا القانون على أنه بائن . 

المادة الحادية والثلاثون (31)
أ‌) يقع الطلاق بالألفاظ الصريحة فيه عرفاً ، ولا يقع بألفاظ الكتابة إلا إذا نوى المتكلم بها الطلاق ولا تثبت النية إلا باعترافه . 
ب‌) ويقع من العاجز عن الكلام بالكتابة التى يقصد بها إيقاعه . 
ج) ومن العاجز عن الكلام والكتابة بإشارته المفهمة . 

المادة الثانية والثلاثون (32)
أ‌) يشترط في المطلق أن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً مختاراً قاصداً اللفظ الذي يقع به الطلاق واعياً ما يقول . 
ب‌) لا يقع طلاق الصبى والمجنون والمعتوه والمكره وفاقد التمييز . 

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون (33)
أ‌) لا يقع الطلاق على الزوجة إلا إذا كانت في زواج صحيح أو معتدة من طلاق رجعى 
ب‌) لا يقع الطلاق المعلق على فعل شيء أو تركه . 
ج) لا يقع الطلاق في الحنث بيمين الطلاق أو الحرام. 
د) لا يقع الطلاق المقترن بالعدد لفظاً أو إشارة أو كتابة إلا طلقة واحدة رجعية ما لم تكن مكملة للثلاث . 

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون (34)
أ‌) الطلاق مرتان ويملك الزوج على زوجته ثلاث تطليقات ولا يجوز للزوج ترجيع مطلقته في المرة الثالثة حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره . 
ب‌) زواج المطلقة بزوج آخر يهدم بالدخول تطليقات الزوج السابق ولو كانت دون الثلاث 

الفصل الثالث

الطلاق باتفاق الطرفين 
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون (35)
أ‌) يقع الطلاق باتفاق الزوجين في حضور الزوجين أو وكيليهما بوكالة خاصة . 
ب‌) يوثق الطلاق الذي يقع باتفاق الطرفين لدى المحكمة المختصة . 
ج) إذا لم يتفق الطرفان على الطلاق ، فيحق لكل منهما أن يطلب التطليق من المحكمة المختصة وفقاً لأحكام المواد التالية . 

الفصل الرابع

في الحكمين 
المادة السادسة والثلاثون (36)
إذا لم يتفق الزوجان على الطلاق طبقاً للمادة السابقة ورفع الأمر إلى المحكمة المختصة تولت تعيين حكمين للإصلاح بين الزوجين . 

المادة السابعة والثلاثون (37)
أ‌) يشترط في الحكمين أن يكونا رجلين عدلين من أهل الزوجين - ان أمكن - والا فمن غيرهم وأن يكونا ممن لهم خبرة بحالهما ، وقدرة على الإصلاح بينهما . 
ب‌) يحلف الحكمان يميناً أمام المحكمة على أن يقوما بمهمتهما بعدل وأمانة . 
ج) تحدد المحكمة للحكمين تاريخ بدء وانتهاء مهمتهما بما لا يجاوز شهراً وتخطر المحكمة الحكمين والخصوم بذلك . 
د) للمحكمة أن تعطي للحكمين مهلة أخرى مرة واحدة لإنهاء مهمتهما فإن لم يقدما تقريرهما خلالها عينت غيرهما . 

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون (38)
أ‌) على الحكمين أن يتعرفا أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين وأن يبذلا جهدهما في الإصلاح بينهما بأية طريقة ممكنه ، وعليهما السير في مهمتهما ولو امتنع أحد الزوجين عن حضور مجلسهما متى تم إخطاره بذلك . 
ب‌) على الحكمين في حالة عجزهما عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين أن يرفعا إلي المحكمة ما يقررانه مع الأسباب المؤيدة لذلك وعلى المحكمة أن تفصل في النزع القائم بينهما . 

الفصل الخامس

الطلاق لدى المحكمة 
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون (39)
التطليق بحكم القضاء 
أ‌) إذا عجز الحكمان عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين تولت المحكمة الفصل في النزاع . 
وفي هذه الحالة تعقد المحكمة جلسة سرية للإصلاح بين الزوجين ، فإذا تعذر عليها ذلك وثبت الضرر حكمت بالتطليق فإذا كان المتسبب في الضرر هي الزوجة حكمت المحكمة بسقوط مؤخر الصداق ومتجمد النفقة مع التعويض عن الضرر للطرف الآخر . 
أما إذا كان المتسبب في الضرر هو الزوج حكمت المحكمة للزوجة بالتعويض ومؤخر الصداق 
وذلك كله مع عدم الإخلال بالحقوق الأخرى المترتبة على الطلاق . 
ب) فإذا عجز طالب التفريق عن اثبات دعواه واستمر الشقاق بين الزوجين بما يستحيل معه دوام العشرة حكمت المحكمة بالتطليق مع إسقاط حقوق طالب التفريق . 

المادة الأربعون (40)
التطليق لعدم الانفاق 
أ‌) إذا امتنع الزوج الموسر عن الإنفاق على زوجته بدون سبب أجبر على الإنفاق . 
ب‌) إذا كان الزوج معسراً والزوجة موسرة ألزمت بالإنفاق عليه وعلى أولادها منه 
ج) للزوجة طلب التطليق إذا لم تعلم بعسر الزوج قبل الزواج . 
د) وللزوج أن يراجع زوجته في العدة إذا ثبت يسره . 
هـ) لا تطلق الزوجة إذا طرأ الإعسار بسبب خارج عن إرادة الزوج أو علمت بعسره قبل الزواج . 
و) لا تطلق الزوجة على زوجها المعسر إلا بعد منحه أجلا مناسباً . 
ز) يعتبر التطليق لعدم الإنفاق رجعياً ، فإذا تكررت الشكوى بسبب الامتناع عن الإنفاق أعتبر ذلك ضرراً يجيز للزوجة طلب التفريق ويقع الطلاق بائناً . 

المادة الحادية والأربعون (41)
التطليق لغيبة الــــــزوج 
أ‌) إذا غاب الزوج بلا عذر مقبول وتضررت زوجته جاز لها أن تطلب التطليق ولو كان لها مال تنفق منه على نفسها . 
ب‌) إذا كان الغائب معلوم الإقامة وأمكن إعلانه ضربت له المحكمة أجلا إما أن يحضر إلي زوجته وإما أن ينقلها إليه وإما أن يطلقها. 
ج) فإذا انتهي الأجل ولم يبد الزوج عذراً مقبولاً فرقت المحكمة بينهما بدون أعـــذار أو ضرب أجل، ويعتبر هذا التفريق طلاقاً رجعياً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة الثانية والأربعون (42)
التطليق للعيـــــــــــوب 
أ‌) لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب التفريق إذا وجد بالآخر عيباً لا يتم به مقصود الزواج وغايته أو وجد به عيباً سواء كان قائماً قبل العقد ولم يعلم به طالب التفريق أو حدث بعد العقد ولم يرض به. 
ب‌) فإن تم الزواج وهو عالم به أو حدث بعد العقد ورضي به صراحة أو دلالة فلا يجوز له طلب التفريق. 

المادة الثالثة والأربعون (43)
التطليق للايلاء والهجـــــــــر 
إذا آلى الرجل من زوجته أو هجرها مدة أربعة أشهر أو أكثر بدون عذر وطلبت الزوجة التطليق ضربت له المحكمة مدة مناسبة فإن لم يفئ طلقتها عليه طلقة رجعية . 

المادة الرابعة والأربعون (44)
أ‌) إذا شبه الرجل زوجته بإحدى محارمه ورفعت الزوجة أمرها إلى القضاء طالبة التطليق أمرته المحكمة بإخراج كفارة الظهار وضربت له أجلا مناسباً . 
ب‌) فإذا أمتنع لغير عذر وانتهت مدة الإيلاء من يوم الطلب طلقتها عليه المحكمة طلقة رجعية . 

المادة الخامسة والأربعون (45)
فسخ الزواج 
أ‌) يفسخ الزواج إذا اختل ركن من أركانه أو شرط من شروطه أو حيث يمنع الشرع استمرار العلاقة الزوجية . 
ب‌) إذا كان سبب الفسخ من الأسباب الطارئة التي تجعل المرأة لا تحل للرجل شرعاً وجبت الحيلولة بين الزوجين من تاريخ موجب الفسخ، حتى صدور حكم نهائي بذلك. 
ج) الفسخ بعد الدخول أو ثبوت الخلوة يوجب للمرأة المسمى أو مهر المثل أما إن وقع الفسخ قبل الدخول فلا تستحق شيئاً. 

المادة السادسة والأربعون (46)
الفسخ لاختلاف الدين 
أ‌) إدا دخل الزوجان في الإسلام أو دخل الزوج الإسلام وكانت الزوجة من أهل الكتاب بقيا على زواجهما بشرط ألا يوجد مانع شرعي أو سبب من أسباب التحريم المبينة في هذا القانون . 
ب‌) وإذا أسلمت الزوجة وامتنع زوجها عن الدخول في الإسلام فسخ نكاحهما فإذا أسلم الزوج أثناء العدة جاز له الترجيع. 
ج) وإذا كانت الزوجة غير كتابية عرض عليها الإسلام فإذا امتنعت فسخ نكاحها.
د) يتوقف الفسخ في جميع الأحوال على حكم المحكمة. 

الفصل السادس

الطلاق لدى المحكمة بإرادة الزوجين المنفردة 
المادة السابعة والأربعون (47)
يثبت الطلاق أمام المحكمة بتصريح ممن يملكه في حضور الطرف الآخر أو وكيله إن تعذر حضوره شخصياً وذلك كله بعد استنفاذ جميع محاولات الصلح بين الزوجين . 

المادة الثامنة والأربعون (48)
المخالعة 
أ‌) المخالعة : التطليق بإدارة الزوجين لقاء عوض تبذله الزوجة بلفظ الخلع أو الطلاق . 
ب‌) يشترط لصحة المخالعة أن تكون الزوجة أهلا للبذل والزوج أهلا لإيقاع الطلاق طبقاً لأحكام المادة الثانية والثلاثين من هذا القانون. 
ج) يجوز أن يكون العوض حق الحضانة أو النفقة أو مؤخر الصداق أو غير ذلك. 

المادة التاسعة والأربعون (49)
أ‌) لكل من الزوجين الرجوع عن إيجابه في المخالعة قبل قبول الطرف الآخر . 
ب‌) فإن كان الرجوع من جانب الزوج تعنتاً ، حكم القاضي بالمخالعة مقابل بدل مناسب . 
ج) اذا تحققت المحكمة من عسر الزوجة جازلها أن تحكم بتأجيل دفع البدل إلي حين يسرها . 
د) تعتبر المخالفة طلاقاً بائناً . 

المادة الخمسون (50)
أ‌) للزوج ترجيع مطلقته طلاقاً رجعياً ما دامت في العدة . 
ب‌) تحصل الرجعة بالفعل أو بالقول أو بالكتابة ، فان تعذر ذلك فبالإشارة المفهمة . 
ج) تثبت الرجعة بكافة طرق الإثبات ولا تسقط بالتنازل عنها . 

المادة الحادية والخمسون (51)
تحدد المحكمة المختصة في حالة وقوع الطلاق نفقة الزوجة المطلقة أثناء عدتها . 
فإن كان الطلاق بسبب من الزوج حكمت المحكمة بمتعة حسب يسر المطلق أو عسره دون اخلال بحكم المادة التاسعة والثلاثين من هذا القانون . 
كما تحكم المحكمة بتحديد نفقة الأولاد بعد مراعاة حكم المادة الحادية والسبعين من هذا القانون 

الباب الثالث 
آثار انحلال الــــــــــزواج 


الفصل الأول 

العــــــدة 
المادة الثانية والخمسون (52)
أ‌) العدة مدة محددة من الزمن أو جبها الشرع على بعض النساء في أوقات معنية ، طهارة للعرض وصوناً للنسب تمكثها المرأة المعتدة من طلاق أو وفاة في بيت الزوجية . 
ب‌) تبتدئ عدة المرأة المدخول بها من تاريخ الطلاق أو الفرقة أو الوفاة .
ج) لا تجب العدة قبل الدخول أو الخلوة الصحيحة إلا في حالة الوفاة . 
د) عدة المتوفى عنها زوجها أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام . 
هـ) عدة الحامل تستمر إلي وضع حملها أو سقوطه مستبين الخلقة سواء كانت عدة طلاق أو فراق أو وفاة . 
و) عدة ذوات الإقراء من النساء ثلاثة قروء ، فإذا انعدم القرء لصغر سن أو لكبر فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر .
ز) لايجوز العقد على المرأة المعتدة حتى تنقضى عدتها . 

الفصل الثاني

النسب 
المادة الثالثة والخمسون (53)
أ‌) أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر قمرية و أكثرها سنة . 
ب‌) يثبت نسب الولد إلي أبيه في الزواج الصحيح إذا مضى على عقد الزواج أقل مدة الحمل ولم يثبت عدم امكان التلاقى بين الزوجين بصورة محسوسة . 
ج) إذا انتفى أحد هذين الشرطين فلا يثبت نسب الولد من الزوج الا أقر به أو ادعاه . 
د) إذا توافر هذان الشرطان لاينفي نسب المولود عن الزواج إلا باللعان . 

المادة الرابعة والخمسون (54)
يثبت نسب الولد إلي أبيه في الزواج الفاسد إذا تم الوضع بعد مضى ستة أشهر قمرية من تاريخ الدخول أو الخلوة الصحيحة . 

المادة الخامسة والخمسون (55)
أ‌) لا يثبت نسب الولد إلي أبيه إذا وضعته أمه بعد أقصى مدة الحمل إلا إذا أقر به الزوج أو الورثة أو ادعوه . 
ب‌) إذا أخطرت المعتدة من وفاة أو طلاق أثناء عدتها المحكمة المختصة بحملها فى مواجهة ذوي الشأن وتحققت المحكمة من ثبوت الحمل حكمت بثبوت النسب إلي من نسب إليه أياً كانت مدة الحمل التي ولد بعدها . 
ج) للمحكمة أن تستعين بأهل الخبرة من ذوي الاختصاص لمعرفة ما في الرحم من علة أو حمل

المادة السادسة والخمسون (56)
يثبت نسب كل مولود إلي أمه بمجرد ثبوت الولادة بغير إقرارها دون قيد أو شرط وتترتب على هذا النسب جميع نتائجه المتفرعة عن الأمومة والبنوة مالية كانت أو غير مالية . 

الفصل الثالث

الإقرار بالنسب 
المادة السابعة والخمسون (57)
أ‌) يثبت النسب بإقرار الرجل ببنوة مجهول النسب ، ولو في مرض الموت ان لم يكذبه العقل أو العادة ولم يصرح بأنه من الزنا وصدقه المقر له في ذلك متى كان وقت الإقرار من أهل التصديق ، ويصح الإقرار بنسب الحمل المحقق متى توافرت هذه الشروط . 
ب‌) وإذا أقر مجهول النسب بأبوة رجل له وتوافرت في هذا الإقرار الشروط الواردة بالفقرة السابقة ثبت نسبه منه. 
ج) ولا يثبت النسب بالإقرار بالولد أو بالأب إذا لم تتوافر فيه الشروط المذكورة. 

المادة الثامنة والخمسون (58)
متى ثبت النسب بالإقرار على الوجه المبين بالمادة السابقة فلا يقبل النفي وتترتب عليه جميع أحكام النسب المعروف أو الثابت بالدليل . 

المادة التاسعة والخمسون (59)
أ‌) يثبت نسب الولد من الأم بإقرارها متى توافرت شروط إقرار الرجل بالولد ولم تكن متزوجة أو معتدة وقت أن ولد . 
ب‌) فإذا كانت متزوجة أو معتدة لا يثبت الولد من زوجها أو مطلقها إلا بمصادقته أو بثبوت ولادتها أياه مع توافر شروط ثبوت النسب في هذه الولادة. 
ج) فإذا كانت متزوجة أو معتدة ولم تدع نسبه إلي الزوج ولم يكن للولد أم معروفة وكان ممن يولد لمثلها وصدقها في إقرارها ان كان مميزاً ثبت النسب. 
د) ويثبت نسبه من الأم بإقراره إذا توافرت الشروط الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة. 

الفصل الرابع

الكفالـــــة
المادة الستون (60)
أ‌) إذا رغب من وجد طفلا مجهول النسب في أن يكون في كفالته ووافقت الجهة المختصة على ذلك ، فلا ينزع منه إلا إذا أهمله أو أساء تربيته . 
ب‌) إذا حكم بثبوت نسب الطفل المكفول نزع من كافله وسلم لمن ادعاه . 
ج) لا يثبت بالكفالة النسب ولا تترتب عليها آثاره . 

الفصل الخامس

الرضاع
المادة الحادية والستون (61)
أ‌) مدة الرضاع أقصاها حولان كاملان لمن أراد أن يتم الرضاعة . 
ب‌) يجب على الأم إرضاع ولدها دون أجرة على ذلك ما دامت في عصمة أبيه . 
ج) فان بانت استحقت أجرة على الرضاع . 

الفصل السادس

الحضانة 
المادة الثانية والستون (62)
أ‌) الحضانة حفظ الولد وتربيته ورعاية شئونه وتوجيهه من حين ولادته إلي أن يبلغ الذكر ويتم الدخول بالأنثى وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع حق الولي . 
ب‌) في حالة قيام الحياة الزوجية تكون حضانة الأولاد حقاً مشتركاً بين الأبوين فإن افترقا فهي للأم ثم لأمها ثم للأب ثم لأمه ثم لمحارم الطفل من النساء بتقديم من تدلى بجهتين على من تدلى بجهة واحدة ثم لمحارم الطفل من الرجال . 
ج) للمحكمة ألا تتقيد بالترتيب الوارد في الفقرة السابقة لمصلحة المحضون فيما عدا أم المحضون وأمها وأبيه وأمه . 

المادة الثالثة والستون (63)
أ‌) إذا تركت الأم بيت الزوجية لخلاف مع زوجها استحقت حضانة أولادها ما لم تر المحكمة خلاف ذلك لمصلحة المحضون . 
ب‌) وإذا كان المحضون صغيراً لا يستغنى بنفسه عن وجود أمه الزمت الأم بحضانته .
ج) إذا تنازل مستحق الحضانة أو قام به مانع انتقل الحق إلى من يليه ، فان انعدم اختارت المحكمة لحضانة الطفل من تثق به بشرط أن يكون عند اختلاف الجنس من محارم الطفل ذكراً كان أو أنثى وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة .

المادة الرابعة والستون (64)
تستحق الأم الكتابية حضانة أولادها المسلمين ما لم يتبين منها تنشئة الأولاد على ير دين أبيهم المسلم . 

المادة الخامسة والستون (65)
يشترط في الحاضن ذكراً كان أم أنثى أن يكون بالغاً عاقلا أميناً قادراً على تربية المحضون وصيانته ورعايته خالياً من الأمراض المعدية ، ويختص الحاضن الذكر بأن يكون محرماً للمحضونة الأنثى وعنده من يحضن من النساء . 
وتختص الحاضنة الأنثى بألا تكون متزوجة برجل غير محرم للمحضون . 

المادة السادسة والستون (66)
أ‌) تسقط الحضانة إذا اختل شرط من الشروط المشار إليها في المادة السابقة . 
ب‌) كما تسقط الحضانة بسكوت من له الحق فيها سنة كاملة من تاريخ علمه الا لعذر قاهر يمنعه من المطالبة بحقه في الحضانة . 
ج) تعود الحضانة لمن سقطت عنه متى زال سبب سقوطها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة خلاف ذلك لمصلحة المحضون . 

المادة السابعة والستون (67)
أ‌) لا تسقط الحضانة بسكنى من له الحق فيها مع من سقطت حضانته إلا إذا كان هناك ضرر للمحضون . 
ب‌) لا يؤثر سفر الولى أو الحاضنة - إلى أي بلد داخل الجماهيرية سواء أكان السفر مؤقتاً أم على سبيل الاستيطان - على حق الحاضنة في الحضانة إلا إذا أضر السفر بمصلحة المحضون 
ج) لا يسمح للحاضن بالسفر بالمحضون خارج الجماهيرية إلا بعد حصوله على إذن من ولى المحضون فإذا امتنع الولى عن ذلك رفع الأمر إلي المحكمة المختصة . 

المادة الثامنة والستون (68)
إذا تنازع الحاضن وولي المحضون في زيارة الطفل تعين على القاضي المختص أن يصدر أمراً بتحديد موعد الزيارة وزمانها ومكانها ، ويكون الأمر مشمولاً بالنفاذ المعجل بقوة القانون . 

المادة التاسعة والستون (69)
لا تستحق الأم أجراً على حضانة ولدها ما دامت في عصمة أبية فإذا انفصلت منه أو كانت الحاضنة غير الأم استحقت أجرة حضانة تكون في مال المحضون ان كان له مال والا وجبت على أبيه الموسر . 

المادة السبعون (70)
أ‌) يحق للمطلقة الحاضنة أن تسكن في مسكن مناسب ما دام حقها في الحضانة قائماً . 
ب‌) إذا أنتهت الحضانة أو قام بالحاضنة مانع سقط حقها في السكن . 

الفصل السابع

نفقة الأقارب 
المادة الحادية والسبعون (71)
أ‌) تحب نفقة الصغير الذي لا مال له على أبيه الموسر حتى يتم الدخول بالفتاة أو تتكسب من عملها ما يسد حاجتها وإلى أن يبلغ الفتى قادراً على الكسب .
ب‌) إدا كان المنفق عليه طالب علم يواصل دراسته بنجاح استمرت نفقته على الموسر من أبويه حتى يكمل دراسته . 
ج) فإذا كان لطالب العلم مال لايفى بنفقته الزم المنفق عليه بما يكملها . 
د) وإذا كان الأب معسراً والأم موسرة وجبت عليها نفقة أولادها منه طبقاً لأحكام المادة الثالثة والعشرين من هذا القانون .
هـ) تجب نفقة الأبوين الفقيرين على ولدهما الموسر فإن تعدد الأولاد قسمت عليهم النفقة حسب يسرهم وعسرهم. 
و) فإذا كان للوالدين مال لا يفي بنفقتهما الزم الأولاد الموسرون بما يكملها. 

المادة الثانية والسبعون (72)
أ‌) تسرى النصوص التشريعية الواردة في هذا القانون على جميع المسائل التي تناولتها هذه النصوص في لفظها أو في فحواها. 
ب‌) فإذا لم يوجد نص تشريعي يمكن تطبيقه فيحكم بمقتضى مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية الأكثر ملاءمة لنصوص هذا القانون. 

المادة الثالثة والسبعون (73)
أ‌) يجوز لكل متضرر أن يرفع دعوى جديدة عن أي حالة من الحالات السابقة لصدور هذا القانون ولو كان قد فصل فيها بأحكام نهائية غير باتة بالمخالفة للأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ نفاذه . 
ب‌) تلغى أحكام النشوز الصادرة قبل هذا القانون وتعتبر كأن لم تكن . 

المادة الرابعة والسبعون (74)
يلغى القانون رقم (176) لسنة 1392 هـ / 1972 ف في شأن كفالة بعض حقوق المرأة في الزواج والتطليق للاضرار والخلع وتعديلاته ، كما يلغى القانون رقم (112) لسنة 1971 ف بشأن تيسير الحصول على النفقات الشرعية وكل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون . 

المادة الخامسة والسبعون (75)
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره . 

مؤتمر الشعب العام 
صدر في 19 /رجب/ 1393 و.ر 
الموافق 19 / أبريل/ 1984 ف

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة الأولى (1)
تعدل المادتان الثالثة عشرة (13) والتاسعة والثلاثون (39) من القانون رقم (10) لسنة 1984م المشار أليه على الوجه الأتي :

المادة الثالثة عشرة (13) :
أ- لا يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بامرأة أخرى ألا بتوافر الشرطين الاتيين :
1- الحصول على موافقة كتابية رسمية من الزوجة التي في عصمته , أو صدور أذن من الحكمة بذلك.
2- التأكد من ظروفه الاجتماعية وقدرته المادية والصحية على ذلك من قبل المحكمة.
ويترب على الإخلال بأي من الشرطين المذكورين في هذه المادة اعتبار عقد الزواج بالمرأة الأخرى باطلا
هو وما ترتب عليه من أثار وللزوجة أن ترفع دعوى شفوية أو كتابية لأقرب محكمة لها ,كما يجوز لها أن تقدم شكوى بذلك إلى اللجنة الشعبية للمحلة التي بها مقر أقامتها أو إلى اقرب ماذون أو أمام جامع أو نقطة امن شعبي محلي أو نقابة أو جمعية ,وعلى هؤلاء أحالة الشكوى في اقرب وقت ألي المحكمة المختصة للفصل فيها.
ب- يجوز للرجل المطلق الزواج بعد أثبات طلاقه من زوجته الأولى وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون 

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون (39) :
التطليق بحكم القضاء:
أ_ إذا عجز الحكمان عن الإصلاح بين الزوجين تولت المحكمة الفصل في النزاع وفي هده الحالة تعقد المحكمة جلسة سرية للإصلاح بين الزوجين ,فإذا تعذر عليها ذلك .وثبت الضرر , حكمت بالتطليق .
فإذا كان المتسبب في الضرر , ماديا أو معنويا ,هي الزوجة حكمت المحكمة بسقوط حقها في مؤخر الصداق والحضانة والنفقة والسكن مع التعويض عن الضرر للطرف الأخر .
أما إذا كان المتسبب في الضرر هو الزوج حكمت المحكمة للزوجة بالتعويض ومؤخر الصداق ,وذلك كله مع عدم الإخلال بالحقوق الأخرى المترتبة على الطلاق.
ب_فإذا عجز طالب التفريق عن أثبات دعواه واستمر الشقاق بين الزوجين بما يستحيل نعه دوام العشرة حكمت المحكمة بالتطليق مع إسقاط حقوق طالب التفريق.

المادة الثانية (2)
يلغي كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة الثالثة (3)
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وفي وسائل الأعلام المختلفة ,ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره .

صدر في :22:-صفر : 1401و.ر 
الموافق 1:الفاتح :1991م

********************************




قانون رقم (9) لسنة 1423 م بشأن بعض أحكام القانون رقم (10) لسنة 1984 ف بشأن الأحكام الخاصة بالزواج والطلاق وآثارهما

تنفيذا لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية في دور انعقادها العادي الثاني لعام 1403 و.ر الموافق1993 ف التي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والنقابات والاتحادات والروابط المهنية (مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي الثانى في الفترة من 10 إلي17 شعبان1403 من وفاة الرسول ـ الموافق من 22 إلي 29 أي النار 1423 م 

ـ وبعد الإطلاع على الوثيقة الخضراء الكبرى لحقوق الإنسان في عصر الجماهير . 
ـ وعلى القانون رقم (20) لسنة 1991 ف بشأن تعزيز الحرية . 
ـ وبعد الإطلاع على القانون رقم (10) لسنة 1984 ف بشأن الأحكام الخاصة بالزواج والطلاق وآثارهما . 
ـ وعلى القانون رقم (22) لسنة 1991 إفرنجي بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم (10) لسنة 1984 ف بشأن الأحكام الخاصة بالزواج والطلاق وآثارهما. 

صيغ القانون الآتي 

المادة الأولى (1)
تستبدل بالمادة الثالثة عشر(13) من القانون رقم "10" والمعدلة بالمادة الأولى (1) من القانون رقم "22" لسنة 1991 ف المشار إليهما النص التالي :ـ 

يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بإمرة أخرى إذا وجدت أسباب جدية وبتوافر أحد الشرطين الآتين:ـ 

1ـ موافقة الزوجة التي في عصمته أمام المحكمة الجزئية المختصة. 
2ـ صدور حكم بالموافقة من المحكمة الجزئية المختصة في دعوى تختصم فيها الزوجة. ويترتب على عدم مراعاة أحد هذين الشرطين. 

بطلان الزواج، وللمرأة الأولى أن تتقدم بدعوى شفوية أو كتابية ترفعها لطلب تطليق الزوجة الثانية لأقرب محكمة لها كما يجوز لها أن تقدم شكواها عن طريق اللجنة الشعبية للمؤتمر الشعبي الأساسي أو أقرب مأذون ،أو أمام جامع ، أو نقطة أمن شعبي محلي ، أو أقرب نقابة ، أو جمعية نسائية ، وعلى هؤلاء إحالة الشكوى في أقرب وقت للمحكمة المختصة للفصل فيها . 

المادة الثانية (2)
تعديل المادة الستون والفقرة (أ) من المادة السبعين من القانون رقم (10) لسنة 1984 ف المشار إليه على الوجه الآتي :ـ 

المادة الستون (60)
أ) يجوز كفالة الطفل مجهول الأبوين أو مجهول الأب بموافقة أمه ، أو اليتيم في حالة عدم وجود أقارب له معروفين لهم حق الولاية عليه ، وذلك بالشروط والأوضاع التي تنص عليها اللوائح السارية 
ب) إذا حكم بثبوت نسب الطفل المكفول نزع من كافله وسلم لمن ثبت له نسبه ، ولا يجوز نزعه دون رضاه مهما كانت سنّه مع عدم تأثير ذلك على نسبه الحقيقي . 
ج) للكفيل أن يوصي للمشمول بكفالته بجزء من ماله يعادل نصيب أحد أبنائه أو بناته وبما يتفق مع أحكام الوصية الواجبة . 

المادة السبعون) 70)
أ ) لا يجوز المساس بحق المرأة الحاضنة أو معدومة الولي في البقاء ببيت الزوجية بعد طلاقها أو وفاة زوجها ما لم تأت بفاحشة . 

المادة الثالثة (3)
يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون . 

المادة الرابعة (4)
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وفي وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره 

مؤتمر الشعب العام 
صدر بتاريخ 17/شعبان،/ 1403 و.ر 
الموافق 29/أي النار/ 1423 م

----------

